# off to St. Thomas....



## puckmanfl (Jun 1, 2012)

good evening....

Off to Frenchman's Cove tomorrow....

As always, full disclosure and updates forthcoming

photos to follow!!!!

To infinity and beyond!!!!

MVC resort #24!!!!!


----------



## Janette (Jun 1, 2012)

Have a great time. Be prepared for the most wonderful views.


----------



## channimal (Jun 1, 2012)

enjoy! This is one my wife and I are looking forward to exchanging into once we get our marriott ts.  I look forward to reading your review!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm jealous.   Have a great time, Puck !


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 2, 2012)

We check in on June 8th.  PM us if interested in meeting.

Sue


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 2, 2012)

Good morning

At the airport now....

Travelinduo... Will pm from. St Thomas ,look forward to meeting other tuggers...

To Infinity. And beyond...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 3, 2012)

good afternoon....

arrived at St. Thomas yesterday, without incident.  Picked up some groceries at Pueblo (thanks jimf) and arrived at 7 pm.  The sunset over the harbour was stunning.  WE then had beach from dining at Coco Joes buffet... Literally 30 ft from the waves, directly on the beach!!!

We have .a 6th floor 3 bedroom in St. Johns building.  Highest  views on the .  property.  Love the high views, have a short 2 elevator ride to beach and pool!!!

Today a chill day...island time...

Tomorrow was suppossed to be BVI day, but a passport snafu with 2 cash drain passports putthe nix on it.  Instead we snagged a pvt charter withthe same operator for a St Johns tour and associated coves.  Since it is now a private, we can start later and catch sunset too!!!  I wanted to see BVI, but the drains passports expired last month, ours are still good...

OOPS... sometimes in life stuff happens, just need to makes ome lemonade when you draw lemons...

The camera is coming out today..saw my first iguana today!!!

A nice FC touch..I always forget my headphones when I work out but FC has those $2 airline headphones for FREE!!!

Back to beach!!!

To infinity and BEYOND!!!  and then some more!!!


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 3, 2012)

If you snorkel, ask the captain to take you to Congo and Lovango Cays.  They are just off St. John. Have a great time!


----------



## David10225 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the report.  I've got an exchange request into II for a September week for my son's honeymoon.  I hope it comes through.  It sounds great.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2012)

good morning....

Day 2 in the books...  Charter snorkel tour of the coves and bays of St John's.  We hit 6 snorkel reefs... 1st was a practice stop where we practiced and looked at turtles. Then we hit 5 more stops for snorkeling and 2 beach stops.  My family took a mud bath at the salt baths in the National Park.  We called in a lunch order to a local deli in Cruz Bay.  Picked up the eats and had a nice picnic in a very nice bay....  

The Pirates Penny crew Capt Rick and first mate Carrie were incredibly attentive.  We caught some of the sunset on the way back to St. Thomas

This morning..some beach and pool time after workout.  Off to shopping area today.  2 cruise ships in town today.  Disney comes in tomorrow..

To infinity and Beyond!!!!


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm jealous, I have to wait until next summer 

Enjoy!  Don't forget a shake at Udder Delight!


----------



## Janette (Jun 5, 2012)

We have asked for St. Johns the past two years. We were on the 6th floor in January and are having fond memories reading your posts. Continue your fun!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 5, 2012)

We spend the holidays there every other year.  16 of us will be there this  December.  We've been in 3bedrooms in Jost Van Dyke and in Tortola and both views were amazing.  We love it there.  It's a very quiet low-key resort with lots to do. Coco Joe's is always our first-night family dinner. The kids can run around on the sand while the adults have a civilized dinner.  You are making me homesick.


----------



## Cmore (Jun 5, 2012)

Puck,
I greatly enjoy your updates.  We are heading to St.Thomas in August just before the kids kids head off to college.  It will be our first trip there and we are looking forward to it - taking notes from your exploits.   

Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2012)

good evening....

Day #3 in the books....

Awoke this morning to the Carnival Dream entering the harbour.... After watching the ship roll in, time for the am workout.  Then after breakfast and coffee, into downtown for shopping with the DW and drains...

Actually, I was the drain today as I picked up a nice Swiss timepiece at Little Switzerland.  I actually saw the piece in the first store, but I checked out about 15 others before I decided on it....The other drains and DW picked up some trinkets...  We had a nice luch in a little cafe in the AH RIISE mall and then walked and saw some of the history.  

Not to give away my religious affiliation, but we found the 2nd oldest synagogue on this hemisphere.  We are going to go back for Shabbat eve services on Friday...  also hit the yacht area and Havensight for more shopping.  Picked up some NY strip and back to FC for some good ol fashioned grillin'

Girls night out as my #1 cash drain (daughter) and DW went over to the Reef hotel.  I am chillin watching Lebron v. Rondo. (no hockey tonight)

Off to Magens Bay beach tomorrow...DW is going to try and meet her cousin who is an performer on Disney Fantasy rolling into town tomorrow... The Carnival ship is now leaving the harbour and leaving quite the spectacular night shillouette!!!!

This place is in serious rotation..may need to come back next year!!!

Got the sales pitch today...more to follow... When they approached me, I told them I had a gifted tour 2 months ago at Oceana Palms.  They said we don't care, they offered 15K mR points or 2 freebies on the sunset dinner cruise ($130)...

Looks like this will be on Friday..they told me they had so much new stuff to teach me!!!  I told them that I would be running the classroom and they could learn from me!!!!

more tomorrow!!!

To infinity and beyond


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 5, 2012)

Puck,

Glad you're enjoying my winter home. Take the points. Be careful on Friday at the presentation. I have heard from a trusted source that they know about you. They are bringing in a ringer from HQ in Orlando. He goes by the nickname  " El Gato" and he's out to eat your lunch and get you to buy 5000 trust points.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2012)

Good evening....

Ready for "el gato"

Have my favorite phrase ready....

"thanks but no thanks"

Jim...thanks for your help

Gourmet gallery has some nice stuff. Pueblo good for the staples milk,cereal etc...


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> he's out to eat your lunch and get you to buy 5000 trust points.



Puck, 

Make sure you buy a resale week like Mountainside to go with your new 5,000 Trust Points.  I hear El Gato is tough.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 5, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> Good evening....
> 
> Ready for "el gato"
> 
> ...


We like Gourmet Galley as well - I stay every year at Bluebeards BeachClub just down the beach from you.
Will have my first stay at FC in September and I am really looking forward to it.
I have visited the synagouge with a friend and it is quite moving...interesting sand floor. 

Keep it coming


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2012)

Good evening

El "gato" may be tough...but not as tough as daughter cash drain...when I tell her she will have to sell her horse to pay for these points. Greg,you have met my beautiful daughter.  No chance,I break her heart!

P.s..the lightning called today and asked if I wanted to change my seat location!

Greg,I had a good laugh at that one!


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> Good evening
> 
> El "gato" may be tough...but not as tough as daughter cash drain...when I tell her she will have to sell her horse to pay for these points. Greg,you have met my beautiful daughter.  No chance,I break her heart!
> 
> ...



Excellent point....definitely keep the horse...and the seats!  Have fun in STT!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2012)

good evening....

Day #4 in the books...

Disney Fantasy was the early bird...At the 8 am wakeup for the morning stretch, Fantasy was already docked in the Havensight mooring.  After the usual breakfast, we hooked with our relatives (one is part of the entertainment crew) with Disney. RCL Freedom rolled in about 10 am...

We postponed Magens Bay Beach until Friday as we hooked up withthe relatives on Disney for some drinks and nachos at Senor frogs at the dock..WE decided to explore the island today with a taxi driven tour of some of the best views...

We hit "top of the mountain", sampled the banana daquiri.  Stopped at Drakes seat then hit a lookout for some nice photos of the south side of the island.  View a bit hazy but still nice!!!!  Went backed to downtown and walked to the ship docks...

Snagged an underwater digital in preparation for our Nightwind yacht sail/snorkel adventure!!!  Will be searching for nemo.  Having some problems uploading the pix so the daily pix show for Greg and Jim will have to wait.  Upon arriving home will upload all of the pix and post the link for those interested...

Back to the cove, for sunset at the pool and beach!!!

Girls night at the spa, while I await hockey updates from the oldest drain at home (working as an intern for my beloved Lightning) this summer!!!)

Stuck watching hoops as my middle drain is watching Taylor Swift on some award show that I have ZERO interest in...


The date with el gato may have to wait as they only have Friday afternoon slots!!!  No way I lose a day of vacation going to a sales presentaton!!!  Told them 8:30 am fri/sat/sun or bust!!!!

To infinity and beyond!!!!!


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 7, 2012)

Puck,

Mountain Top used to be quaint but now it's just a big T-shirt shop with a nice view. I should have told you to avoid it. I'd see if they offer 20k points for Friday afternoon 3PM or later. There are no ships in on Friday so if you get to Megans early you can spend a nice day and do the tour. When you finish it'll be cocktail hour at the Rum Bar and then off to dinner. 

When you go to Megans go all the way down to the left. You'll have the beach to yourself and there are clean restrooms there. The downside is you are a distance from the concession stand but we usually pack a cooler with drinks and food.

If you cancel out on the tour then drive around to Smith Bay Beach (AKA Lindquist). The same ticket you buy to get into Megans gets you in there also. Both locations have picnic tables in the shade but right on the beach. From there you can head back to the Cove via RedHook. Stop at Duffy's, your cash drains will love it and I think Friday is their lobster special night.

Have fun


----------



## m61376 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, may have to check it out. Didn't know that they had an active synagogue there; Shabbat services will probably be very interesting on a sand floor. We were in the oldest one in Curacao several years ago and it was fascinating.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 7, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> Puck,
> 
> Mountain Top used to be quaint but now it's just a big T-shirt shop with a nice view. I should have told you to avoid it. I'd see if they offer 20k points for Friday afternoon 3PM or later. There are no ships in on Friday so if you get to Megans early you can spend a nice day and do the tour. When you finish it'll be cocktail hour at the Rum Bar and then off to dinner.
> 
> ...



Agreed, very disappointed in Mountain Top since the post-fire rebuild.  The quaint little vendors with interesting merchandise has been replaced with low-grade cheap tourist crap.  Regarding the view:  it's just as good at Drake's Seat without the extra winding drive.


----------



## Janette (Jun 7, 2012)

Very addictive resort. We had two weeks the first year, three last year, have 3 booked for next January and are trying for 4. Folks ask what we do for so long. We watch the ships come in, read, snorkle, read, swim, watch sunset and ships leave. What life could be better? Enjoy!


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with Janette except that I try to get in a few Gin & Tonics between watching the sunset and the ships leaving. Four weeks booked next winter.


----------



## David10225 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea.....My exchange request for September came through...so son and future Daughter in Law will be off to MFC in September!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2012)

good morning...

just a couple of notes regarding previous posts...

#1 I have a 3 (not 2) elevator ride to beach
#2 Jimf nailed it...Top of the Mountain is a cheezy T-shirt stand with a nice view..no more no less... I guess you have to do it once but never again....

Day 5 completed....

The Nightwind Yacht sail to St Johns was just fantastic... Left Sapphire Marina at 9 am... Rough seas over gave our family the true "sailing " experience"  A bunch of times we were at 60 degrees, felt as if we were going to keel over but with 18000 lbs in tbe keel, the captain said it has not happened in 54 years.

WE moored in Hawksnest bay and then Honeymoon Beach for 2 great snorkel stops!! Capt Rick prepared  nice meal and his famous Rum Punch.  The crew was attentive and the boat held 11passengers effortlessly.  Capt. Rick let my middle drain man the wheel almost the whole way in...  Wind was at our back and we had a delightful sail in...

The underwater digital worked great as we snagged tons of pix of turtles, fish, coral etc...

Returned to the cove for some chillin'.  Pizza and drinks in the room for dinner as we were too exhausted to go out!!!

Need some advice from the gang (Jim, please help).  Need a nice ,more upscale dining joint for dinner tonight...perhaps with water view etc...Feel like putting on my nicer island casuals and takin the DW and drains out tonight....please pm or post


----------



## Dolphin (Jun 8, 2012)

*Construction*

Puck,

Based on alert from the website there is construction going on there at FC until 2016.  I am assuming they are starting up to finish the building that had stopped.   

We will be there in a couple weeks, how bad is the construction right now?


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2012)

Good morning....

Zero construction this week....


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 8, 2012)

Mafolie is a great dining place!  Just don't go too late at night!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 8, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> Need some advice from the gang (Jim, please help).  Need a nice ,more upscale dining joint for dinner tonight...perhaps with water view etc...Feel like putting on my nicer island casuals and takin the DW and drains out tonight....please pm or post



We enjoy "Room with a View" restaurant when on St Thomas.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 8, 2012)

I would second Mafolie.  Fabulous views and the food is good. You might consider a taxi.  As the driver for the week I can tell you there are some heart stopping, blind, steep right turns leaving the restaurant.  It is also very dark which adds to the excitement of driving on winding roads.   Have you tried Havana Blu?  You don't get the ocean view, but it is a unique dining experience.  I have a friend who joined us in '07 and still talks about it.  

Thank you for your daily trip reports, I am living vicariously through them.  It is such a long flight from SoCal that we won't be going again until next summer.  We have Hawaii to look forward to in the fall.  I love both places, so different from each other.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 8, 2012)

for more upscale dining, we've found Oceana to be one of our favorites.  Arrived today (June 8) and plan to try the Old Farmhouse someone this coming week; one of the newer upscale restaurants with some unusual menu selections.

We shop at the grocery store out near Red Hook for most of our things, but we do buy our meats from Gourmet Gallery since the quality is superior to what we have found in the grocery stores here.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2012)

good evening....

off to Shabbat services!!! 6:30 pm.  We choose Room with a view at Blackbeards castle as it has a nice menu with harbor views, within walking distance of the synagogue...

Taxi tonite... no night driving for us... especially with a few high quality adult beverages!!!

full review coming...

Full disclosure with my meet with "el gato" also forthcoming...

my only early disclosure was from this meeting is for MOXO and MALC9... My rep said in 90 days Euro will be online in the DC program and Asia Pacific points would merge in as well... When I asked, there was no hesitation in his voice when this answer came in.  It appeared, I wasn't the first to make inquiry in this direction...

more later...


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always wanted to go there and stay. I have gone on cruises and it is always one of our favorite stops and we love megan's beach. 

My girls had horses and so did I before college. very expensive hobby, but took a lot of energy and boys were put off longer. Ours sadly all passed away with in a year of each other and the girls were going to college. But all in all as many happy memories as our timeshare vacations. 

And memories is what it is all about.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2012)

good morning

Day 6 in the books....

Shabbat services were warm and friendly at the Synagogue.  About 30 people present.  About 15 "regulars" and 15 drop ins (like us).  They make everyone feel at home and everyone gets to participate.  We were also invited ino one of the local homes for Shabbat dinner but we had to decline.  It was a wonderful and moving experience.  

Then off to "room with a view" for dinner.  The concierge "blew it" with the walking distance at nite thing so we took the taxi over to Bluebeards castle.  There appeared to be a RCI affiliated timeshare part of this resort.  The dinner was superb with great service...


We met with "el gato" in the morning.  Best sales presetation ever.  Obviously, I was profiled.. Rep knew I was enrolled and knew I had almost 14,000 Legacy points.  He asked if I was happy with the program.  Told him about my great points deals. He asked me upfront if there was any chance of a sale today?  Gave him a respectful "no".  He asked Why I was there?  I replied because your "seater" a.k.a gift giver in the lobby of the Cove invited me.  They waived the 3 month thing and upped me to 15K after I told him I don't do 10K.  Pretty obvious thatt they make $$$ by putting "fannies in the seats'  El gato told me the seaters make $$$ /customer delivered and a smidge extra if a sale is completed.  I actually felt bad for my rep because by random draw he got my family instead of a "live one"

He asked me "How I use the program? "  Felt like that was my invitation just to chat....

I explained all of my "deals"
How 5 is the new 7, and how it is sometimes more erffective to use p33/p34 for the weekend part of the ressie
Explained the "puck " trick
explained the reverse "skim" (where the cost of upgrading from a 1 to 2 bedroom or 2 to 3) is LESS then the cost of the studio ressie
explained to him p33/p34  he had no idea
explained the resale matching program where if you purchase a MVCD resale week + equivalent # Trust points the resale is DC eligible.

El gato went to his manager andasked if I could do an owners seminar and possibly train the sales staff.  He offered me a trip in his 30 ft power boat the BVI, but the pesky passport thing popped up again!!!  

He thanked me for the education, and put the 15k points in the computer, where the trans atlantic journey will take 6 weeks!!! I never did understand that!!!  When I make a ressie the points come  off immediately.  It should be the same in reverse

Today off to Megans beach (finally) and some last minute gift shopping...

Home on Sunday!!!

To Infinity and beyond...


----------



## Janette (Jun 9, 2012)

You must have had our salesperson. We were offered a boat trip with him also. We enjoy sharing our knowledge with salespeople. They usually enjoy learning a few facts! Have a great day!


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 9, 2012)

Puck,

I second the rec for Oceana. Sounds like  you de-clawed el gato. Enjoy the rest of your stay. The points post in a few days at MFC but I've never had the elite night credits post until I do a missing stay request.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 9, 2012)

What is p33/p34?

Glad to hear the Shabbos services were so warm and welcoming. Does the sanctuary still have a sand floor? Must have been moving to be in such an old synagogue! 

Hmm...may be a good use of my Plus Points, supplemented by some rental points, for a long weekend perhaps. I know- kinda defeats the benefit of the Sun-Thurs. point reduction though.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2012)

good morning...

yes... sand floor  pretty impressive...

p33  35% premier discount for mvcd villas for premier owners
p34  45% for premier plus  have to pay with mr black visa...

subject to availibilty but I have found it to be useful


----------



## m61376 (Jun 9, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> yes... sand floor  pretty impressive...
> 
> ...



Thanks- I figured that's what you were referring to. As a Premier owner I'd get 40% but it's a nice discount. A couple of years back I needed another unit (which ultimately I was able to get in a trade) and being able to use even the MOD code for 25% was a nice savings over renting a hotel room at the same time. This is even better!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2012)

good evening...

Day 7 in the books....

slept in before the morning workout with the DW....

then off to Magens Bay Beach... a stunning place if ever there was one... just a gorgeous day!!!  Snorkeled, swam and chilled.  Of course, one more rum punch!!!  Our taxi driver gave us a tour of the island on the way back with some great photo ops on a truly clear day!!!

Now back at the COVE  The Mrs and daughter went to play wedding crashers (rule #3, never crash alone) at the reef ( about 3 of them tonight) while the middle drain and I play remote hopper with NBA and NHL...

Home tomorrow.  I had some trouble uploading pix... will do this from home and post the link....Have taken over 400 pix..most are keepers ( a few duds)

This vacation was just about perfect..good family time and activities together.  The Cove is definitely in rotation as there is some unfinished business here.  The BVI trip needs to happen, when we fix the passport issue...St. Johns is worthy of more exploring and a ton more beaches and reefs to explore....

el gato told me that late May, early June is a real easy "get" with regards to "ressies" at the cove.  This is my easiest time to travel as the winter is the docs ski trip!!!

All you Cove lovers were correct, this place rocks!!! I will be back...

To infinity and beyond!!!


----------



## Brenda (Jun 10, 2012)

*Car rentals on STT*

We will be at the Cove in 2 weeks for 2 weeks. Can you please give me info about car rentals. Are car rentals recommended. There're four of us and I know that the taxis charge per person.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 10, 2012)

We're here right now (come here every year; home resort). We always rent a car.  But we tend to visit various places on the island and go out to eat 3-4 times in the evening while here.  So from our perspective, it's worthwhile to rent a car.  We don't use Hertz because they restrict you from taking the vehicle on the car ferry to St. John, which is something we like to do too.  And if we decide to not take a car to St. John, we drive to Red Hook and catch the passenger ferry from there (our preference over taking ferry from Charlotte Amalie).

Sue


----------



## djs113 (Jun 10, 2012)

"Thirteen" is still the best, secret restaurant on the island.  They don't advertise, its all by word of mouth.

Its a little tricky to find, on a winding rode, 1 cove past Megan's bay.

Well worth the trip.  Looks like nothing from the outside, but enjoy once you go in.

- david


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 10, 2012)

djs113: 

is "Thirteen" a casual or upscale restaurant and is it a place that would be appropriate to take a 5 yr old?  We have our granddaughter with us this week.

Sue


----------



## Lisa Wiggins (Jun 10, 2012)

*Thirteen*

Thirteen is fine for kids.  When my son was 6, we went there with him.  He loved the food (he is a serious foodie) - especially the muscles.

By the way, the island near St. Thomas is actually called St. John, rather than St. Johns, which is down island from the USVI.  When I lived on St. Thomas, as a kid, we could always tell the tourists by how the called St. John!   

By the way, i am heading down to the Cove for the first two weeks of July.  I was wondering if there is a "share" page for Tug members who go to FC.  I always end up having left overs at the end of my stay, and it would be nice to hand off stuff to others and possibly do the same for others leaving when I arrive.  If there isn't a share type page, does anyone have a suggestion as to how to start one?


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 10, 2012)

There is a website for Cove Owners.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Marriott-Frenchmans/

It had a lot of trouble with spam in the beginning and the moderator all but shut it down. The last post was August 2009.

I'm usually the beneficiary of unused items from people I meet at the Cove but that's because I stay several weeks at a time. I don't know how folks just there for a week are going to meet the folks coming the next week except to post here on tug. If you go to the Marriott forum on flyertalk they do have a thread going where folks post there upcoming trips but it's really hotel stays for the most part.


----------



## Janette (Jun 11, 2012)

Tommy was by the pool very early with a cup of coffee and got to know the gentleman who cares for the pool. He brought me some fresh coconuts one day. We gave him our leftovers. We shared a couple of things with friends we had met and who were not leaving when we did.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Lisa for the reply on Thirteen restaurant...we plan to go there this week.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 11, 2012)

good evening

http://gallery.me.com/thaber2#100961

the link to St. Thomas a-z in pictures...fair warning  over 400!!!!

enjoy....

This was a fun thread!!!!


----------



## Cmore (Jun 11, 2012)

Puck,
Great photo's  - Thanks for sharing, I am getting jazzed for our upcoming trip to MFC.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2012)

good morning....

Another helpful tidbit....

While in paradise call Mr. Ocinte Durant

340-642-8422 for your taxi needs...

every ride was a history lesson...the shortest distance between 2 points is not a straight line... every trip had a turn to show us an interesting site along the way...

His "VIP's" from the mainland are treated like gold...


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 12, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/thaber2#100961
> 
> ...



WOW!  Why am I not there RIGHT NOW!   

Can't wait for next summer


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 12, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/thaber2#100961
> 
> ...







My compliments to the person running the camera..... Beautiful Pictures!!!!!





.


----------



## djs113 (Jun 12, 2012)

TravlinDuo said:


> djs113:
> 
> is "Thirteen" a casual or upscale restaurant and is it a place that would be appropriate to take a 5 yr old?  We have our granddaughter with us this week.
> 
> Sue




hey sue,   sorry offline for a few days

we have gone with a group of 12 for the last few years to Thirteen inclusive of kids aged 6 months to 16.  No problems there.  Closest thing to a NYC restaurant on the island.  The daily specials are usually superb.  

It is definitely fun finding it the first time, it is especially dark at night on that side of the island.  Call them for ressies and exact directions.  (340) 774-6800 

You will not be sorry.

- David


----------



## m61376 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice photos!!


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 12, 2012)

David.

Thank you so much for the phone # so we can call for rez & directions.  We plan to go there Thursday and the concierge said she never heard of the restaurant.  Since we've been coming here for several years now, we thought we had tried all of the better restaurants.... but now we are excited to try Thirteen.  Since the name is unusual, I plan to ask how the restaurant got its name !  Thanks again!  

Sue


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2012)

good evening

The drains just voted thumbs down    to SoCal/Tahoe next summer (2013) and voted thumbs up for the COVE    ....

 cancelled the California adventure... and booked the cove 6/9-6/17  8 nites 1st 5 in 3 bedroom followed by 3 in 2 bedroom!!!! for 4100 pts...

I just love this stuff....


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 12, 2012)

puck-
thank you for sharing the pics!  We've been on the fence for the cove in 2014, that was more than enough to ensure we'll be going!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2012)

good evening....


Have any of you COVE lovers gone on the seaplane to St. Croix for a few days??? Is this a worthwhile add on to the trip???

5 days on st thomas followed by 3 on anotherisland seems to have some merit!!!  Any thoughts???

I know you guys won't be shy!!! Jimf , help me here


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 13, 2012)

We did it last February. Started with 5 days at the Ren Carambola and then took a Cape Air flight to STT of the rest of the month. The Ren was a fantastic resort and we loved it, the rest of ST Croix was so so. They have some really good and inexpensive restaurants there and Christiansted is a nice town but I don't think we'll be returning.

I'd recommend St John or somewhere in the BVI if you want to stay on another island.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 13, 2012)

puckman and others,

Thank you so much for this trip report.   I sent the link to my daughter so she can look forward to our trip next Jan/Feb.   I'm going to save the link to my St. Thomas folder for reference.   

puck, 

your pictures are fantastic.   Can you give a brief description of the different sections.   For example, 4950 - 4957 is where?

Thank you again.


----------

